# Best foods to give pregnant/ nursing mommies



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have been giving oats and slightly sugared water to my one doe who had babies. is there other stuff that is great for them to eat to help produce milk for their pups?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Im not sure but should mice eat sugared foods? I didnt think sugar did them any good.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

oh... I thought it was ok in small amounts i will remove the sugared water if it is...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Soy milk would be better. Cooked egg yolk or scrambled egg are good too, as are cooked chicken or canned tuna. Mine get high quality puppy kibble every day as well as one other item form the above menu.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

so give her/ them high protein foods?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

High protein and high in collagen, which are proteins that are used in building strong bodies, and fatty acids that are good for building strong connective tissue, nerves, and also help the mother to create richer milk when she's nursing. Eggs and soy milk or soy based infant formula are good examples of this. Meat and fish are almost as good. Regular daciry is bad for meeces. kibble with protein content of at least 20% and fat content of at least 10%. I use Professional Brand Puppy Chow which is considerably higher in protein and fat, I think around 30/20. Try to avoid pet food with corn and corn products, and tomato pomace, which I'm not even sure why it's in there...but not good for mousies.

For non-breeding meeces, each mousies get one piece of the kibble every other day. Too much protein can cause problems.

I get dry soy-based infant formula, as it keeps well. Liquid goes bad a bit too quick, and that's wasteful.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

now i could give them ferret kibble them right as that has a higher protein count and medium fat count percentages - mixed with their normal diet - for the prego moms and nursing moms


----------

